# RPM und Abhängigkeiten



## ByeBye 46085 (7. April 2004)

hallo,
habe da so ein Problem mit heruntergeladener Software. Wenn ich Progi instaliere welche bei bei meinem Mandrake 9.2 dabei waren geht alles wie geschmiert. Wenn ich aber neue Sachen von Freshmeat oder KDE.org herunterlade und installieren will kommen nur Fehlermeldungen von Falschen abhängigkeiten. Was kann ich dagegen machen? Kann ich mein System komplett updaten oder kann ich irgendwie die fehlenden Komponenten Updaten? In den Fehlermeldungen stehen immer nr irgend welche Dateinamen, aus welchen ich als Änfänger nicht schlau werde.

g chief


----------



## metalgear (7. April 2004)

*VORSICHT*

Auf die Paketabhängigkeiten solltet du auf jeden Fall achten. Du kannst sie zwar mit einem Befehl unberücksichtigt lassen ( -f   glaub ich), aber dann kanns sein, dass dein gesamtes System insabil wird. 
Mit dem System upgrade könntest du schwiegkeiten bekommen. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob Mandrake überhaupt KDE verwendet. Falls nicht, würde ich auf die Pakete verzichten.


----------



## Tim C. (7. April 2004)

Ich nutze auch für rpms das von Debian bekannte apt-get. Noch einen zusätzlichen Mirror hab ich in die sources.list gesetzt und alles war ok.

Dann kann ich neue Programme, so sie denn so "populär" sind, dass sie in den Listen stehen über 

apt-get install programm

installieren und alle Abhängigkeiten werden berücksichtigt und ebefalls heruntergeladen und installiert.


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (7. April 2004)

@metalgear: mandrake unterstützt kde habe die Version 3.1
und sicher habe ich die Instalation abgebrochen und nicht "durchgewürgt".


@Tim: gibt es ein solches Tool auch für Mandrake? Habe nur eine Updatefunktion für Sicherheitsupdates gefunden. Kann aber nur Updates zu bereistinstallierten Mandrake Progis laden.

g chief


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (7. April 2004)

*Software Media Manager*

Habe gerade eben was intersessantes gefunden: Den Software Media Manager dort kann zuätzlich zu den CDs und der Update funktion noc neue Quellen hinzufügen. 
Man braucht Servername und relativer URL der Listendatei. Kennt jemand einen solchen Server *MIT RPM DATEIEN*?  Wäre super 

 g chief


----------



## mathiu (8. April 2004)

wie tim schon erwähnt hat, kannst du dafür apt-get verwendetn ... das kann man auch für rpm's benutzen..

und es ist wohl das mit abstand beste Packetmanagement ... so schnell installierst du nicht mal unter M$-os'.


----------



## meilon (8. April 2004)

Wenn du die Dateinamen weißt der dir fehlt, kannst du auf http://www.rpmseek.de/ bei der Suche "was bedient" anwählen und dann den Dateinamen, so wie er dir gesagt wurde, eingeben.

mfg
Klink


----------



## ByeBye 46085 (8. April 2004)

*apt-get auch unter mandrake?*

ok, deiner beschriebung nach zu urteilen funktioniet dass auch mit Mandrake. Wenn ich aber nach"apt-get" google komme ich immer auf debian. Wo kann ich das Tool downloaden? Wo finde ich ein Tut zur konfiguration?

und kennt niemand Server für das Tool von Mandrake?

g chief


----------



## Tim C. (8. April 2004)

Google mal nach 

apt rpm Mandrake download


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (8. April 2004)

Ich schätze, du brauchst eins von denen hier.


----------

